# Installing Xorg from Ports: Automated Installation?



## iBookG4 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm installing Xorg from the ports tree on my iBook G4 because I can't use the package manager on PowerPC. It takes a very long time to compile Xorg and its dependencies (perl, gettext, python, etc), but the worst part is that it stops frequently with an ncurses menu asking what components of a dependency I want to install. Most of the options are to install/skip documentation and such; I'd be fine with it doing everything based on default settings.

Is there a way I can `make install` and have it automatically build everything with default options without prompting me for user input? I want to just leave it there to compile overnight instead of having to keep checking back every few minutes.


----------



## iBookG4 (Jan 5, 2015)

Never mind, I'm going to try something I found here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/quest...id-the-prompts-when-installing-a-freebsd-port

`make install clean BATCH=yes`


----------



## scottro (Jan 5, 2015)

There is also the option of sysutils/portmaster.  It installs very quickly, being a shell script, and when you use it, it will go through all dependencies before beginning the build of the requested port.   This can be very useful, especially when you're not sure you actually want the defaults of a port with many dependencies.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jan 5, 2015)

Have a look at the ports(7) man page. The simple way using native tools would be `make config-recursive && make install clean`

There are two options you might consider: The first is to use ports-mgmt/portmaster as scottro suggested. This not only simplifies installing ports, but upgrading them as well. You can upgrade all ports using `portmaster -aD`.

The second option is to use ports-mgmt/poudriere, which is a bit different. It's intended to test the bulk building of packages and is very useful for creating an automated package build server; however, it can just as well be used on individual, single-user machines, can build packages for any CPU architecture supported by FreeBSD and runs all builds in parallel (each port is automatically assigned to a single CPU thread). You can then install all the built packages using pkg(8). It probably wouldn't be useful on your Powerbook (I'm guessing yours is a single-core CPU), but if you have another machine at your disposal this would be the way to go. See this thread for information on that.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2015)

Both ports-mgmt/portmaster and ports-mgmt/portupgrade can do this.  portmaster does it by default, portupgrade requires either -c or -C.  Or, as ANOKNUSA said, use `make config-recursive` first.  However, portmaster also does lots of things in parallel, and can speed up the overall process.


----------

